# How does the money change hands?



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

I'm really interested to hear from those already selling their product...

If you offer your product to a retail outlet to sell in their shop do they buy them outright and add their markup; or do you get money for your product as/when the retailer sells them?


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

It really depends on the agreement you have with the shop, whether they are buying outright from you, or working on consignment.


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for replying.

What do people prefer to do, get the money up front?

And when on consignment, does that mean any money from sales is paid to you monthly? or on completion of sale of all items? or how does it work?


----------



## theprintshop (Oct 8, 2008)

First rule of doing business. Money up front then goods unless the company has a good credit rating.

Second rule. If your product is good and sells expect money first don't give credit.

There is a credit crunch out there


----------



## Blankanvas (Feb 12, 2009)

Hell Yeah ! dont get caught up in the credit crunch make sure you get the money first bag the deal and then let you creative clothing do the selling. Maybe for the first deal the shop will want a goods now pay later deal but that would be for you to decide. Personally id let them have my goods in the shop and pay me later for the first deal as you get FREE advertising while your goods are in the shop !if they sell you have the confidence and power to then demand money up front.


----------



## clubdugong (May 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies.

Much appreciated


----------



## Fresh Mode (Apr 9, 2008)

Always $ first because they can say that they are not selling the shirts and a situation may arise where they want top return or replace the ones that have not sold. It can turn into a real mess. $ first.


----------

